# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Cada dos días, una idea.

## Iban

_Muchos magos tienden a pestañear justo en el momento en el que llevan a cabo un movimiento clave. Yo a esto lo llamo "el síndrome del avestruz". Es una manera de enterrar sus cabezas en la arena. ¡La seguridad de la invisibilidad! Ganan confianza al creer que si ellos no pueden ver la ejecución del movimiento, los espectadores tampoco. Algunos trasladan este pensamiento al tipo de luces que usan sobre un escenario. Piden, explícitamente, luces tenues. Es una forma "electrónica" de pestañear. A pesar de que, si están en frente de una audiencia, es precisamente para ser vistos..._

FREDERICK M. SHIELDS, 14 de Julio de 1972.

----------


## Prendes

Yo no hago nada que no seas invisible para mí (con los ojos abiertos jajaja) y a veces me limito mucho por ello, pero es una manía, no me siento cómodo.

----------


## Darkman

Recuerdo que, en mi primera actuación, puse luces tenues con la idea de que así los espectadores no podrían ver según qué cosas (H.I., etc.). 8-O ¿Estaría pestañeando? (En mi descargo diré que no lo he vuelto a hacer).

----------


## magic espartano

Jaja pues os voy a dar toda la razón. Bueno eso me sale inconscientemente cuando practico alguna técnica nueva. Pienso que si pestañeo yo, y no lo veo los espectadores igual jeje.

Por suerte solo lo hago al principio de la practica, por suerte practico mucho y como me doy cuenta de ello no me dura mucho ese síndrome. Y en publico nunca lo hago ( espero que siga así  :117:  )

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Creo que es algo cierto, si bien es cierto que se da cuando realmente no nos hemos deshecho de esa parte de culpabilidad de la técnica, o mejor dicho, cuando no hemos asimilado 110% la técnica en cuestión. La pensamos y no va automática, con lo que se crea esa inseguridad.

Es como el enfile invisible que se ve, no porque se vea la técnica, si no porque se ve la actitud. Solo cuando la actitud acompaña la técnica, pasa totalmente desapercibida. Y eso llega cuando no tienes ni que pensar en que ahora va "X" cosa.

----------


## tsunami_

Yo cuando hablo a alguien acostumbro a mirarle a la cara y en especial a los ojos (No intentéis esto si estáis en la carcel).

Me ha resultado una costumbre práctica en la magia ya que suele desencadenar que la otra persona me mire a mí, convirtiendo una costumbre mía en una distracción. Lo que puede  ser una "muletilla escénica" como indicas, a mi me resulta en un apoyo.

----------


## Inherent

Luego también están los que hacen una técnica de manera descarada en los ojos de la gente , pensando que como lo hace a la vista de todos y sin preocuparse, nadie va a pensar nada malo. Porque he visto enfiles realizados de este modo!

----------


## Iban

_Casi cualquier juego con un final fuerte puede tener más impacto si se le incorpora una pausa dramática para generar suspense justo antes de revelar el efecto. Hasta algo tan simple como dar a elegir una carta y encontrarla puede, y debe, estar construido así. En vez de simplemente voltear la carta, sujétala con el dorso hacia el público. Pide al espectador que la nombre, y voltea entonces lentamente la cara de la carta hacia el público. Si no lo haces así, prueba y verás cómo ese pequeño detalle mejora el efecto.

_Darwin Ortiz.  LA BUENA MAGIA, 1994.

----------


## Iban

_CINCO PREGUNTAS.

- ¿Qué tipo de personas forman tu audiencia?
- Cuando acabes tu número, ¿qué es lo que quieres que tu audiencia piense del espectáculo?
- ¿Qué quieres que digan sobre ti, como persona, tus espectadores?
- ¿Por qué alguien debería contratarte de nuevo?
- Si tuvieras que limitarte a hacer diez juegos durante el resto de tu vida, ¿cuáles serían?_

Barrie Richardson. CONCEPTS & DECEPTIONS (Lecture Notes)

----------


## Iban

_Cuando hagas un juego de cartas en el que un espectador tiene que elegir y recordar una carta, haz siempre que esa persona la enseñe al resto de la audiencia. La gente, a pesar de sus buenas intenciones, olvida las cosas, especialmente cuando se encuentran en el foco de atención. O puede que simplemente confundan la carta elegida._

RON WILSON, 20 de Abril de 1973.

----------


## Darkman

Ayer tomaba notas para un efecto de carta pensada. Anoté que el voluntario la escribiría en un papelito que guardaría hasta el final. Me quedé un rato reflexionando. Es verdad que si es carta pensada, escribirla se carga la esencia del efecto; pero creo que es inevitable, por las dos razones que plantea Wilson. Siempre habrá un cab...ete, o un despistado, o alguien que no conoce bien la baraja y se cargará el efecto, con esencia incluida. Así que, del mal, el menor.

----------


## Iban

_Prueba esto con una persona que tenga aspecto de ser divertido. Mientras se encuentre en el proceso de "enviarte" mentalmente un número de varias cifras, sonríe de pronto, y ampliamente, mientras le sigues mirando. Su reacción natural, si has elegido a la persona adecuada, será la de devolverte la sonrisa. Los espectadores llegarán a la conclusión de que estáis teniendo una conversación mental._

ROBERT F. SCHWARTZ, 11 de Agosto de 1972

----------


## wolrak

Iban debo decir que muchas gracias por todo lo que estás haciendo en este hilo pues si bien algunas cosas las tengo bastante claras otras son bastante reveladoras y creo que todo es muy interesante. Por ejemplo lo de la pausa dramática es algo que si intento hacer todo lo posible aunque nunca he pensado que pudiese ser muy importante.

----------


## Iban

_Siempre he sido partidario del estudio y presentación de los efectos particulares en forma seriada. Los encadenamientos resultan cómodos y eficaces. Permite al mago dotar a sus sesiones, aun las aparentemente improvisadas, con coherencia y estructuración interna [...] sin tener que presentar los juegos desordenadamente (en el orden anárquico en el que acuden a la memoria). [...] En fin, , el mago no tiene que recurrir a la memoria para ir improvisando su actuación. Hechos los preparativos, en bloque, para toda la exhibición, empieza por el primer juego y,continuando con los demás, martillea, sin pausa, sin dispersantes inicios, la capacidad de asombro de los espectadores de una manera fluida e inexorable.

Pero conseguir estos encadenamientos no es fácil. Son precisos, por un lado, una buena dosis de conocimientos (para poder elegir bien los juegos que componen la gran rutina) y, por otra, un sentido de la graduación "in crescendo" de los efectos (para que el encadenamiento vaya a más), sin contar con la flexibilidad e ingenio necesarios para hallar la solución lógica a los puntos de sutura entre los diversos juegos.
_
ARTURO DE ASCANIO, Octubre de 1969.

----------


## Iban

_Un truco puede ser muy bueno..., pero... El ilusionista debe ser siempre mejor que el truco.
_
René Lavand, LENTIDIGITACIÓN (vol. II).

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Por qué?

Lo entiendo y lo comparto todo salvo el "siempre". Creo que puede haber un efecto con el que la gente sienta tanta empatía, que sea tan global y humano, que la figura del mago sea sacrificada para dar lugar a magia pura.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Iban

_Muchos practicantes de la magia consideran que la "presentación" es un revestimiento del truco, un relleno o, quizás, una manera de perfeccionarlo. Hasta cierto punto tienen razón. Pero sólo hasta cierto punto. Un conocido experto en la materia decía que el truco se puede comparar al esqueleto de una muchacha. No es nada difícil imaginar la diferencia que existe entre su esqueleto y la figura completa de la chica. ¿Se atrevería alguien a definir el cuerpo humano como un "esqueleto recubierto"?
_
Alfonso Moliné, ESTO ES MAGIA, 1978.

----------


## S. Alexander

Debo de ser un enfermo, yo muchas veces construyo desde la presentación. Así pasa, mis seres luego son monstruosos :P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Hay juegos, movimientos, pases, técnicas, que pueden salir desde la propia presentación, si contamos con que en la presentación entra la propia expresión corporal que se aplica al juego... (es un punto de vista a nivel técnico, pero es por darle movimiento a esto y debate :D)

----------


## Iban

_El viejo dicho de que no hay trucos malos, sino malos magos, es absurdo. Por supuesto que hay malos trucos. A montones. Acepto que un mago con talento puede hacer que un truco malo parezca mejor que lo que puede conseguir un mago mediocre, pero ten en cuenta los costes de que esto implica. Ese mago está gastando un montón de tiempo y energía (tanto suyo como de su audiencia) que podría ser utilizado de mejor manera en un truco mejor. Así que creo que merece la pena examiar cada juego por sus propios méritos.
_
John Bannon, SMOKE AND MIRRORS, Junio de 1991.

----------


## Iban

_En 1969, en el Laboratorio del Sueño del Hospital de Maimonides, en Brooklin, seis adultos y dos niños de una comunidad de Colorado fueron encerrados en una habitación insonorizada. Los ocho individuos habían demostrado poseer cierta habilidad psíquica, y se habían prestado voluntarios para participar en una serie de experimentos sobre la proyección de pensamientos.

En otra habitación, al otro lado de la recepción, un asistente del laboratorio se concentraba en proyectar imágenes mentales a los miembros del grupo. El asistente cogióuna calculadora de sobre mesa que encontró a mano, e intentó visualizarla con claridad.

El grupo describió la imagen mental que recibían como la de una "máquina con botones".
_
TED KARMILOVICH, 16 de Junio de 1989

----------


## S. Alexander

Intrigante, pero soy escéptico por naturaleza... o me ocurre a mí o me tienes buscando pruebas para verificarlo xD

Un abrazo mágico, ¡¡gracias por esto Iban!!

S. Alexander

----------


## Artifice

Iban, podrías dar la referencia de ese último trozo?
Había leído algo sobre estudios de ESP en ese hospital, pero la mayoría se dedicaba a inducir imágenes de cuadros o canciones a los sujetos y a registrar EEG y EOG (para la actividad encefálica y el movimiento ocular).
Todo esto como curiosidad, no hay experimentos científicos ni pruebas estadísticamente significativas eh, yo tampoco me lo creo jaja

----------


## Iban

Pocas referencias te puedo dar, salvo ésta: es la introducción a un juego de mentalismo, publicado en la revista Magick, por este mago, Ted Karmilovich.

----------


## Iban

Pero una cosa: esto son sólo ideas. Semillas. Que cada uno decida cuál de ellas quiere convertirla en planta. Y, para ello, que trabaje.

----------


## Artifice

Entiendo, se queda en curiosidad entonces jaja gracias Iban!

----------


## Iban

Muy al contrario. Se queda en que ahora tú tienes que investigar y enterarte de más. No me pidas que haga yo el trabajo por ti y, si no lo hago, abandones.

----------


## MagNity

Quiero añadir un punto a este tema, creo que alguno puede aprovecharlo.
Existe una conexión a veces entre familiares,... no habeis oído nunca eso de que cuando le pasa algo al nieto, la abuela se entera al momento aunque este a KM... esto es aún más fuerte entre hermanos gemelos/mellizos. En mi caso particular, cuando me hago daño mi hermano cae desvanecido, siempre que ha sucedido ha sido sin conexión visual, desde diferentes vagones de tren, diferentes escuelas, o a una distancia suficiente como para no vernos (a la inversa no sucede). Por bien que nos han hecho multiples estudios, creo que nunca ha servido de nada... jejeje. 
Lo que está claro es que mi subconsciente envia alguna señal a mi hermano mellizo y su cuerpo lo interpreta de alguna forma (produciendo el desmayo). Total, que esto ha sido más de una vez una buena idea para mis juegos de mentalismo y si lo puede ser para mi, imagino que aprovechando este tema de la telepatía, lo puede ser para otros.

----------


## Ravenous

O sea, que tu eres un insensible.

----------


## Iban

Y un llorica.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Quiero añadir un punto a este tema, creo que alguno puede aprovecharlo.
> Existe una conexión a veces entre familiares,... no habeis oído nunca eso de que cuando le pasa algo al nieto, la abuela se entera al momento aunque este a KM... esto es aún más fuerte entre hermanos gemelos/mellizos. En mi caso particular, cuando me hago daño mi hermano cae desvanecido, siempre que ha sucedido ha sido sin conexión visual, desde diferentes vagones de tren, diferentes escuelas, o a una distancia suficiente como para no vernos (a la inversa no sucede). Por bien que nos han hecho multiples estudios, creo que nunca ha servido de nada... jejeje. 
> Lo que está claro es que mi subconsciente envia alguna señal a mi hermano mellizo y su cuerpo lo interpreta de alguna forma (produciendo el desmayo). Total, que esto ha sido más de una vez una buena idea para mis juegos de mentalismo y si lo puede ser para mi, imagino que aprovechando este tema de la telepatía, lo puede ser para otros.


Solo para puntualizar, yo también tengo un hermano gemelo y nunca me ha pasado nada similar, lo digo porque mucha gente se cree que todos los gemelos tienen esa ``conexión´´.

----------


## Artifice

Qué va, es que ya estuve buscando en bases de datos de psicología y psiquiatría sobre estudios de ese hospital y no vi nada relacionado con esa prueba, por eso quería saber si había alguna otra referencia de experimentos que yo haya pasado por alto, pero si viene de un libro de mentalismo a modo de introducción de un juego, no creo que pueda rascar nada más de ahí. Tranquilo, que de sed de conocimiento seguro que no moriré! jaja

----------


## Iban

_"Coloco esta carta aquí y haciendo así, sucede esto... ¿no es maravilloso?" No, no es maravilloso. Es una pésima forma de explicar sin decir nada de interés, de redundar con la palabra la acción sin añadir nada ni enriquecerla, es una birria, y los que así actuamos y así decimos, unos artistas birriosos.
_
Juan Tamariz, MAGIAPOTAGIA vol. II, 1982.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué maravillosa manera de recalcar que hablar en exceso es un error! ¡Qué manera de decir que repetirse actuando es un error! ¡Qué manera de dejar claro que hay dos tipos de lenguaje: el hablado y el que se dice sin palabras, que ambos son importantes, y que no deben pisarse!
En dos palabras: Juan Tamariz.

----------


## Iban

_Cuando estés leyendo un libro de magia o cualquier cosa similar, habrá veces en las que te encuentres con algo que te parezca una buena idea. Se puede tratar de un efecto mágico, o de un concepto teórico, o lo que sea. Se trate de lo que se trate, es algo que resalta de la página y ha conseguido llamar tu atención. ESCRÍBELO.

Empieza AHORA haciéndote con un "Cuaderno de Buenas Ideas". No te limites a pensar para ti mismo "qué buena idea". ESCRÍBELA ENTERA. Nos resulta imposible hacerte entender lo importante que es esto.

Al hacerlo, el concepto interesante que acabas de descubrir se reforzará a ojos de tu mente, y será más probable que lo interiorices.  Nadie es capaz de recordarlo todo, así que en un futuro, esas notas no tendrán precio para ti.

Puede que esto parezca obvio, puede que parezca pedante, pero se trata de una herramienta tan fuerte y poderosa, que en la primera línea de tu "Cuaderno de Buenas Ideas" se debería leer: ¡ESCRÍBELO!._

Andrew Lock, HOW TO MAKE MONEY BY MAGIC, 2004.

----------


## Prendes

Y ya es la re-host*a se te haces un "OneNote de buenas ideas".
Yo tengo una sección para bromas y chistes, otra para juegos de cerca, otra para juegos de salón, otra para teoría...

PD: podría dividir mi vida en pre-OneNote y post-OneNote, se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo.
PD2: no tengo acciones en Microsoft

----------


## Iban

_El origen de esta ilusión [el conejo y la chistera] no puede ser más disparatado. Empezó la cosa a finales de 1726, en la casita que el matrimonio Tofts poseía en Godalming, Surrey. La apacible vida de Mr. Tofts dio un vuelco cuando una noche, al volver del trabajo, su señora, entre agitamientos y sudores le explicó que había entrado en el hogar un enorme conejo blanco que la había violado.

Imagínense a Mr. Tofts batiendo la plusmarca mundial de estupor. El buen señor se fue esa noche a la cama convencido de que su cónyuge estaba chiflada. A las pocas semanas la anterior plusmarca quedó hecha añicos ante lo que vieron los desorbitados ojos de Mr. Tofts: Mary Tofts estaba rodeada de unos tiernos conejitos blancos que, según decía, acababa de parir. La noticia corrió por Surrey tan deprisa que no pudo pararse en sus frontera y siguió difundiéndose por Gran Bretaña toda.

Hasta las augustas orejas del rey Jorge I llegó la historia de los retoños gazapos de Mary. En monarca envió al equipo médico de la Corte a investigar el acontecimiento. Los galenos acudieron al pueblo y consultaron al médico que había explorado tan zoológica madre - John Howard - quien afirmó que, en efecto, los nacimientos se habían producido.

En éstas estaban los doctores cuando Mary Tofts aseguró que había vuelto a visitarla su enamorado conejo y que estaba de nuevo embarazada, así que pensaron que lo suyo sería trasladarla a Londres para hacerle allí un estudio en profundidad. Un astuto médico la amenazó con una peligrosísima intervención quirúrgica, ante lo cual Mary tuvo que confesar que todo el asunto era una farsa que había inventado ella solita.

Aprovechando la popularidad de lo sucedido, como hacían los músicos ambulantes que parodiaban con éxito la invención de Mrs. Tofts, algún prestidigitador trasladó la historieta a su ámbito, y de un tricornio vacío extrajo un conejito blanco._

Ángel Idígoras, AVENTURAS DE 51 MAGOS Y UN FAKIR DE CUENCA, 1999

----------


## Iban

_La razón de ser de la magia es el desvío de la atención. Los espectadores creerán antes en lo que oyen que en lo que ven; y con la gente inteligente resulta incluso más sencillo, porque no esperan que se use con ellos trucos a veces hasta infantiles. Por contra, los niños son mucho más difíciles de engañar, porque miran todo con suma atención, pero no escuchan._

Bro. John Hamman, en la entrega de los St. LOUIS MAGICAL HERITAGE AWARDS, 1995.

----------


## elmoronta

> _Muchos magos tienden a pestañear justo en el momento en el que llevan a cabo un movimiento clave. Yo a esto lo llamo "el síndrome del avestruz". Es una manera de enterrar sus cabezas en la arena. ¡La seguridad de la invisibilidad! Ganan confianza al creer que si ellos no pueden ver la ejecución del movimiento, los espectadores tampoco. Algunos trasladan este pensamiento al tipo de luces que usan sobre un escenario. Piden, explícitamente, luces tenues. Es una forma "electrónica" de pestañear. A pesar de que, si están en frente de una audiencia, es precisamente para ser vistos..._
> 
> FREDERICK M. SHIELDS, 14 de Julio de 1972.


Esto se puede arreglar en vez de utilizando espejos para practicar grabándote desde los distintos ángulos. Con esto te aseguras la visión de los espectadores.

----------


## Iban

_Me pregunto cuántos efectos mágicos, o pequeñas cosas que sustentan la magia, o incluso movimientos, fintas y pases que han terminado por convertirse en clásicos hoy en día, son el resultado de "andar jugueteando". Y con esto me refiero a tener en las manos algo como una baraja, una cuerda, un pañuelo, sin ninguna intención consciente. De pronto te das cuenta de que si haces esto y lo otro, sucede aquello y lo de más allá. Poco después, con algo de adorno y tras un proceso de pulido, uno ya tiene un juego.
_
George Blake, MAGIC MAGAZINE, Marzo 1954.

----------


## BorjoMeyers

Hola Iban,

Te felicito por la recopilación. He leído todas las citas y reflexiones y es un auténtico curre. Felicidades.

Un saludo,

----------


## Iban

_Sé tú mismo. Esto es difícil, porque al exponer nuestros propios "yo"s a la audiencia, corremos el riesgo de que pueda que no les gustemos. No intentes esconderte detrás de una fachada, porque no funcionará; los espectadores son demasiado listos. Olerán tu falta de sinceridad al instante. Así que, ¿qué hacer si los espectadores no reaccionan bien ante tu personalidad? Cámbiala. Sé más agradable, menos beligerante. Habla más rápido, o más despacio. Respeta a tu audiencia y su inteligencia. Es importante que te valoren por quién eres, no por lo que haces._

Lee Earle, PIECES OF MY MIND, 2001.

----------


## Iban

_Qué bonito es compartir... lo de los demás. Cuánto más bonito sería esforzarse un poco por "el otro", participar, formar parte de una comunidad en la que no sólo se pide, sino que también se da, y de manera desinteresada. Coger, vincula. Dar, une._

Iban Madariaga, MAGIAPOTAGIA.COM, 13 de Noviembre de 2013.

----------


## S. Alexander

Fenomenal, sinceramente, y cuánta razón

Un abrazo,

S. Alexander

----------


## Iban

_Cuando los magos me preguntan qué nuevo material he añadido a mi repertorio, a menudo les digo, medio en broma, que todavía estoy intentando aprender a hacer los juegos que ya hago.
_
Eugene Burger, THE EXPERIENCE OF MAGIC, 1989.

----------


## Iban

_Soy de la opinión de que el desarrollo de una teoría tiene sentido cuando puede ser puesta en práctica.
_
Roberto Giobbi, GRAN ESCUELA CARTOMÁGICA (3ª Ed.), 2008.

----------


## Iban

_Hace un par de años estuve ojeando un libro recién publicado sobre magia cómica. Lo primero que vi al abrirlo fue: "otra buena razón para hacer comedia es que es fácil". Cerré el libro, lo devolví a la estantería, y salí de puntillas de aquella tienda de magia.

...

Me imagino a este autor, de pie, al final de un embarcadero, gritando hacia el agua: "¡Eh, pececitos! Subid aquí al muelle, donde resulta más sencillo respirar". Mi consejo para todos sus lectores, y también para aquellos peces, es el mismo: NO LO HAGAS. Tendrás una muerte lenta y miserable._

Mike Caveney. SQUARE ONE, 1991.

----------


## jackosky

Siempre mirar la mano que esta vacía... y dejar que todos los ojos miren lo que tu quieres que miren...

----------


## Iban

_Creo que formo parte del grupo de colegas que no están muy de acuerdo con la definición de la magia como "Reina de las Artes", pero en cambio sí me parece más acorde que se la considere como "el crisol donde se funden, mezclan y combinan los más variados principios de ciencias y artes"._

Marko, EL PUERCO SABIO num.7, Enero de 1989.

----------


## loloelmago

hola iban que placer leerte ,bravo.... sobre el pestañeo no podría estar mas desacuerdo reconozco que lo sufro y como ya han comentado grabarse es una buena opción..

----------

